# Buying a chain saw



## Smokin Okie (Oct 28, 2021)

Here in central Oklahoma at this time last year, we were just thawing out after an ice storm.   I have a stick burner.   And there was an incredible amount of limbs broken off trees.   I saw lots of pecan and oak.   And today I still regret not buying a chain saw and stocking up.   People would've been glad for me to take out of their way.

So now I'm in the market for an electric chain saw.   I've decided on electric cause I won't use this saw very often and keeping a 2 cycle gas engine running is a pain,  even if its often used.  

I watched this fella do a very objective test of several electric saws on YouTube.   I'll post the vids.    His number one was a 16" Echo,  followed by a 16" Dewalt.    Home Depot has both those saws in stock,  both for around $350.    But he says the 14" Ryobi is a good saw for someone who will just it occasionally,  which would be me.   Its priced at $200.    Right now, I have a corded $40  , 14"  electric from Harbor Freight,  that I really don't trust for reliability or for safety.  I wonder if the Ryobi would be much of an upgrade.    But $150 would buy a lot of splits.

Its not that I can't afford the Dewalt or Echo.  Its more than I think those saws may be more than I need.   I also appreciate value.

Tough decision, that I'm rollin around.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 28, 2021)

I love the Makita platform for cordless tools . That's what I used at work and own several . No chainsaw , but I have the leaf blower and the hedge trimmer .
The blower is the dual battery 36 volt set up . It's awesome . I wouldn't be afraid to buy the chainsaw my self , buy I have 10 batteries and 3 chargers already .


----------



## redneck5236 (Oct 28, 2021)

I have a 12 inch 40 volt green works my wife bought me for my birthday three years ago still runs great and I have used it a lot cutting up branches that fall in the yard and small dead falls I cut up for firewood four four wheeler camp probably use it about 20 times a year . Love it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 28, 2021)

I too am in the market..  But I'm thinking gas since I'm not always around electric...


----------



## cornman (Oct 28, 2021)

Grew up using a Stihl and now have one of my own. Just a small gas powered saw, but it does the job, and you can pick one up for under $200 when they have a special.  Some tools I don’t mind having electric/battery, but I never want a saw to cut out for lack of juice in the middle of working.  Just like a good ole gas powered saw.

   I know battery powered outdoor tools are getting better all the time so let us know what you go with and how it holds up.  Good luck!


----------



## Smokin Okie (Oct 28, 2021)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I too am in the market..  But I'm thinking gas since I'm not always around electric...



These are all battery electric.


----------



## JLinza (Oct 28, 2021)

I've always liked STIHL, but not to familiar with battery ones as I've always used gas. Interested in what you get and what you think of it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 28, 2021)

I have a small STIHL gas and just use the canned stabilized pre-mix and have no problems with firing it up only once or twice a year. If I know it’s going to sit for a long time I will drain the fuel then run it dry.....way less of a pain than electric......IMO


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 28, 2021)

Smokin Okie said:


> These are all battery electric.


The new cordless platforms are great tools . 
I used the 36v Makita circular saw at work to cut 2 x 6 fire treated blocking . 2 - 5 amp hour batteries would run all day . That 5 amp hour is 5 hours under load . 
The brush less tool is the way to go . 
Check out Acme tools online . I bought an overhead drum sander from them , but they sell all kinds of tools . Even smokers and grills . They run specials on the Makita comes with 4 batteries and a dual charger . They also have the DeWalt and several other brands .


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 28, 2021)

Battery wise I am most impressed with the Milwaukee fuel line.  The tools are all solid and the batteries have excellent life.  Never used the chainsaw, but my new neighbor has one and it has done an impressive job cleaning up their yard.

I'm the same as 

 civilsmoker
 for gas powered chainsaws.  Work wise we only use them 2-3 times a year and already have 2 chainsaws and a pole saw.    The canned fuel is nice, but expensive.  You can make it yourself by getting no ethanol fuel, use synthetic oil, and add fuel stabilizer.


----------



## forktender (Oct 28, 2021)

Buy gas powered, electric saws are junk. Just buy a few cans of the pre treated fuel to keep around, they will last forever. As for the saw, either a STIHL Pro grade or a Husky Pro grade, don't cheap it out on the homeowners models, they are plastic garbage that will break if dropped once. If a chainsaw can't be tossed when needed, they are useless.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2021)

Personal choice if you want electric or gas... not familiar with the electric ones but agree cordless battery power has greatly improved over the years! Bought a Jonsered chain saw probably 25 years ago... got tired of the cheap chain saws that never ran when needed, had a wood burner at the time in an old rental house. Don't use it but a few times a year now and for many years, but the oil I use already has stabilizer in it... about 3 pulls and it starts every time! But wasn't cheap back then... thinking $400 to $500, but worth every penny to me! Let us know what you decide

Ryan


----------



## chesterinflorida (Oct 29, 2021)

Gas is what I would recommend.  Get ethanol free gas and use a mix.  Easy leash and you want have the clogged carb problems.

Unless you are just cutting smaller branches, I’d skip the battery models.

As far as brands, hard to beat Stihl and Echo chainsaws. I have one of each (18” Stihl and 10” pole Echo model) and an older Husqvarna. I think they are worth their price.


----------



## xray (Oct 29, 2021)

If you’re dead set on an electric saw, I would stick to one brand or battery platform if you own any  other tools. So I would get a saw with whatever battery platform you currently have.

I have the Milwaukee saw since I already was invested in the m18 line. You can save a few dollars  by buying the tool only option…but with holiday promos alot of times you can get a free battery. That’s how they get ya! Lol. When I bought my saw I got a free 8ah battery in addition to the 12ah that came with it.

I use a saw infrequently but so far the one I have has been great for what I needed it for.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2021)

I switched to electric last year. Got tired of the gas ones. I have both the Ryobi and Milwaukee battery platforms. I know a few people that have the 18 volt fuel chainsaw and swear by them. I didn't want to spend the money on that. So after researching I bought this one.















Scotts electric chainsaw. Good quality bar and chain. Cuts every bit as good as the big box chain saws I've owned. I'm not comparing this to the big boys in the least. But I'm very pleased with it. Cuts through limbs like butter. And cut up a few 12"diameter maple limbs with no problem. This has a 16"bar. And a plus. A auto chain luber.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2021)

Damn it Joe,

 xray
 . You're gonna push me over the edge! I do like that saw!


----------



## mr_whipple (Oct 29, 2021)

xray said:


> If you’re dead set on an electric saw, I would stick to one brand or battery platform if you own any  other tools. So I would get a saw with whatever battery platform you currently have.
> 
> I have the Milwaukee saw since I already was invested in the m18 line. You can save a few dollars  by buying the tool only option…but with holiday promos alot of times you can get a free battery. That’s how they get ya! Lol. When I bought my saw I got a free 8ah battery in addition to the 12ah that came with it.
> 
> ...



I have a gas saw,  but I own a few Milwaukee M18 Fuel tools. The 1/2" drive impact is a monster, so I'd bet the saw gets down to business also.  Still.... gas is still my preferred route.  I use treated gas in all my small engine stuff.. weed whacker, saw, leaf blower and generator.  I pull the generator out every 6 months and run it... never has failed to start.

Also, my buddy just sent me this.  Gas Treament Experiment


----------



## zwiller (Oct 29, 2021)

Tastes great or less filling?  Not going into gas vs electric, but start looking into sharpening it as it's a part of life with a chainsaw.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Oct 29, 2021)

I  have 2 gas Stihl chainsaws. But for most cleanup of branches and anything under 5 in diameter I use my 18v  Ridgid reciprocating saw with a 12 in diablo wood blade. I can get 30-60 min cutting with a 4 AH battery.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 29, 2021)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I  have 2 gas Stihl chainsaws. But for most cleanup of branches and anything under 5 in diameter I use my 18v  Ridgid reciprocating saw with a 12 in diablo wood blade. I can get 30-60 min cutting with a 4 AH battery.



I have the Milwaukee 18 volt fuel hackzall. And do the same thing. That little sucker is a eating machine.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2021)

It's hard to believe how far they've come with batteries already.
When I quit Chainsaw carving 12 years ago, the only Electric Chainsaw I ever saw was with a cord. Now Bear Jr has a Snowblower and a Mower that run on Batteries, and I have a Weed trimmer/edger, a Leaf blower, and a long reach hedge trimmer.

Bear


----------



## texomakid (Oct 29, 2021)

We bought a 16" Kobalt @ Lowe's about 4 years ago and It's been a really good chainsaw. I have made the effort to keep it maintained and have replaced a bar and a couple of chains but those were from our miss-use. We've cut a LOT of wood with it. there's a good chance I won't own a gas powered chain saw again. Keep that chain oiled, snug, & sharp and the thing just gets it done!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 29, 2021)

I have this one and its a beast!  WORX WG303.1 14.5 Amp 16" Electric Chainsaw

I use it all the time now.  Work 100X better than the ones I waas renting from HD.  the chain has never been sharpened and is still working great!  I use it randomly and the corded feature is great, lots of power.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I have the Milwaukee 18 volt fuel hackzall. And do the same thing. That little sucker is a eating machine.


Yup . I have the Makita 18 volt " sawzall " I used it to cut up my 9 person hot tub to make room  on the patio . I use it to trim trees and cut up storm damage also . 
My truck has the built in plug for charging cordless batteries . Get the truck close and set up the charger . Makes it easy for smaller work .


----------



## motocrash (Oct 29, 2021)

I have the Ryobi 14". Have had it for 4-5 years and it works well for what it is designed to do. It took some getting used to as it is my first battery electric, let it cut without trying to act like it's  my 56 cc gas saw (Poulan 3400) or my Stihl 021  and it does well. When I bought mine (on sale) it came with the smaller battery. I priced a larger battery and decided to buy the 40V straight shaft string trimmer when it was on sale that came with the larger battery. I bought the Ryobi for light stuff and limbing before bucking with my larger saw and climbing when needed. I use it quite a bit to maintain my trails, throw it on the quad and go. I have to say that it is very nice not having to use ear protection when it's hot out. I already have tinnitus, hindsight 20/20, heh. I can't give you a solid run time with the larger battery but I can say that using it for a 1/2 hour or so at a time drops the battery 1 to 2 lights. With any saw, keeping the chain sharp is key, It seems to be more so with the Ryobi because of the limited power and small chain size. Once again, let it cut and it does well. I have no regrets with it.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 29, 2021)

I know batteries have come a long way, but I remember we always had to take 2 DeWalt drills to show site and 2 or 3 extra batteries.
I also have an offset and mentioned to my boss one day about looking for a small chainsaw to cut small pieces to fit the firebox.
He had been keeping me in firewood for a few years and I had given him a 24" Stihl that Dad had before he passed. I had no use for it. 
So for Christmas one year he gave me a small version.
I only use it once or twice a year, use canned gas mix (the same as my Bolens weedeater) , and have never drained the tank or added Sta-Bil.
After the several steps needed it always starts, no matter how long it's been.
It's time to order firewood for the winter and use it again.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 29, 2021)

No doubt about it, gas or electric... try cutting with a dull blade  and ya might as well get out the butter knife!

Ryan


----------



## radioguy (Oct 29, 2021)

The battery powered stuff has come a long way.  My friend has a Ryobi 16 inch battery and it does very well, he has a number of batteries that keep him going.  My wife got me a Milwaukee hatchet M12 for my birthday.  Its pricey I would have never bought it, but its very handy to keep in my yard tools.  6 inch blade but great for pruning and cutting an odd branch.  

RG


----------



## mike243 (Oct 29, 2021)

Sharpness is the key, my son said my saw had compression problems, said bet it don't, sharpened the chain and it will fall thru the wood lol , bought the small 12v clip on the battery sharpener and in just a couple minutes your back in business, for less than $100 you can buy a bench grinder and if I did a lot of sawing I would own 1, perfect sharpen every time also can cut down the drag link as your chain gets worn, after a few sharpening's it will start making very fine dust, grind the height stub to get shavings again


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2021)

Battery powered Chainsaws would have been handy when Jason or Michael were around. You wouldn't be standing there, pulling the Rope, while he was cutting your throat!!

Just saying,

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 29, 2021)

mike243 said:


> cut down the drag link


That's key right there , and something  the occasional user over looks .


----------



## motocrash (Oct 29, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Sharpness is the key, my son said my saw had compression problems, said bet it don't, sharpened the chain and it will fall thru the wood lol , bought the small 12v clip on the battery sharpener and in just a couple minutes your back in business, for less than $100 you can buy a bench grinder and if I did a lot of sawing I would own 1, perfect sharpen every time also can cut down the drag link as your chain gets worn, after a few sharpening's it will start making very fine dust, grind the height stub to get shavings again





chopsaw said:


> That's key right there , and something  the occasional user over looks .


Pigtails gentlemen, pigtails rock.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 29, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Battery powered Chainsaws would have been handy when Jason or Michael were around. You wouldn't be standing there, pulling the Rope, while he was cutting your throat!!
> 
> Just saying,
> 
> Bear


Funny you say that. When I got my Ryobi 40V straight shaft string trimmer, one of my buddy's said " Damn, put a blade on that and you could really keep someone at a distance!"


----------



## 1MoreFord (Oct 29, 2021)

Another recommendation for ethanol free gas if you go that way.  I'd also recommend some fuel conditioner like Stabil or my favorite StarTron.

Here's a link to a resource to help everyone find E0 gas.




__





						Pure-gas.org - ethanol-free gasoline in the U.S. and Canada
					

Pure-gas.org is the definitive web site listing stations that sell pure gasoline in the U.S. and Canada.




					www.pure-gas.org


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 29, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> Another recommendation for ethanol free gas if you go that way.  I'd also recommend some fuel conditioner like Stabil or my favorite StarTron.
> ...


Star*Tron by Star brite is the best fuel stabilizer I have used.  Even though it is formulated to help prolong ethanol blended fuel, it is amazing with the pure premium gasoline I use in all my small engines.  



zwiller said:


> Tastes great or less filling?  Not going into gas vs electric, but start looking into sharpening it as it's a part of life with a chainsaw.


Sam (first page) brought up the most important part of chainsaw ownership that is the most neglected.  Proactive maintenance (PM) as sharpening.  5 minutes with a file before you start.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a small 12 volt hand held sharpener can be hooked to car battery or plugged into cigarette lighter, came with different sized stones for sharpening chains... comes in very handy and not terribly expensive.  Also has a guide for different angles.

Ryan


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 31, 2021)

I got the EGO 18" saw  https://egopowerplus.com/18-inch-chain-saw/  this year and have been really impressed with it. I already am invested in the EGO line of yard tools and the Milwaukee M18 Fuel tools, so it was very hard to choose which to go with but finally decided on the EGO. It is so nice to just grab the saw, throw a battery in it and quickly cut whatever I need. I  am not a heavy saw user, just trimming the wooded areas of my yard and clearing downed trees from storms and such. This saw is perfect for me and I would put it up against the gas powered Echo that I had. I am so happy with  the EGO that I gave my Echo saw, I always used blended fuel in it, to my youngest son. I think anyone that does normal homeowner usage  of a saw would be very happy with this saw.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 1, 2021)

I have Stihl and Echo gas powered saws and use the premixed fuel in the can as has been said kind of expensive but has the stabilizer added already and does a good job of keeping the fuel good. 
I also bought a 20 volt Dewalt 12" chainsaw and the Dewalt Pole Saw I have lots of Dewalt tools so have quite a few batteries.
The Dewalt saws are great for trimming and doing small stuff they are lighter and the batteries last a decent length of time. If you cutting bigger stuff or multiple trees the gas works much better in my opinion.  The largest Dewalt I have is 12" the smallest gas saw have is 16" so I have no real direct comparison between a battery operated 16" vs gas 16" but if I was going to ever do much cutting that would be something I would look into for sure.


----------



## jdixon (Feb 1, 2022)

Going to start utilizing the fireplaces in our house next year, as well as build a fire pit in the yard over the summer. This, of course, is all an excuse to buy more tools, so I'm sniffing around for chainsaws. I've used Echo saws commercially, and hated every second of them... what are some others ya'll have used? I've been impressed by Stihl and Husqvarna in my limited usage of their saws. I fully qualify for just a standard 18" homeowner special from Home Depot, but will more than likely buy a 20" commercial model... just because I can. For now, it will only be used on firewood.  https://sawpicks.com/best-chain-for-chainsaw/


----------



## idahopz (Feb 3, 2022)

I spent decades using the big-box store chainsaw and finally drew up the courage to go with my first Stihl, which was a weed trimmer. It worked so well I decided to replace my old mismatched set of gas powered tools when they died. It also kind of helped that the local Stihl dealer is also the JD dealer which I regularly visit for supplies. Sure they cost a bit more, but the difference between my old equipment and the newer Stihl versions is like the difference between driving an old beat-up VW Beetle versus a Nova SS 396.

A couple of years ago I had to cut down a few trees in the back to plant a couple of gardens and my old McCulloch was on it's last legs - hard to start and the chain had just failed. It served me well though, for over 30 years. Rather than repairing it yet again, my wife told me to pick up a Stihl, so off to JD I go with a smile on my face.

I picked up an MS 311 with a 24" bar, and it is kind of heavy at 14 lbs dry - I was glad of the weight though when I started it up. Man that thing rumbles and sure does torque when you blip the throttle. I tried it out on a 22" diameter pine and it went through in a fraction of time it would have taken me with the old Mac - safer too.

It is fantastic for the big jobs, and I bucked up that pine quicker than I have ever accomplished that task. It is kind of heavy for small jobs though, so I convinced my wife to let me get a teeny-weeny MS 150 C with a 12" bar that barely weighs 6 lbs" for limbing and general home stuff. Plus it is handy to keep in the truck during the windy season in our rural area (she calls it my toy chainsaw).  All I had to do was bring her a battery powered Stihl hand held hedge trimmer with all the attachments.

The stories are similar for the backpack leaf blower and weed trimmer - before it took me all day to blow the driveway (kinda long) and trim the lawn. Now that time is cut in half and I've plenty of time to enjoy a beer or two on the back deck.

I could kick myself for not investing in the proper equipment sooner - I'd have saved countless hours of work time.  Like they say, the cheap comes out expensive, and time is money.

PS: I still have an old Husky, and it does not compare to the Stihl


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2022)

SO,  IMHO -#1 Milwaukee M18  - #2 Dewalt -#3  refer to #1 or #2


----------



## motocrash (Feb 3, 2022)

Any one of these lightweight Titan 60 series should do the trick, take your pick.
The 360 degree swivel is a great feature, not to mention the controls being grouped -" for easy, quick one-hand operation" LMFAO!!


----------



## conradjw (Feb 3, 2022)

I had the same desires of buying a electric chainsaw. I did tons of studying,  reading articles and comparing all different models.

Ending up getting the MS271 gas and never looked back.

If you can afford it buy the professional model and get the MS261.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 3, 2022)

I wish they would have had Battery powered Chainsaws when I was making My Bears. They might not have the balls to cut 36" diameter logs into 8' lengths, but a little battery powered saw would have been nice, when I had to make a couple thousand little stroke cuts when putting the Hair on The Bears:

Bear


----------



## David in MS (Feb 5, 2022)

I have used a gas chain saw for years and had a few close calls with the tip biting into wood and getting close to my leg. Gas saws have a safety kick back clutch that stops the blade when it engages and some saws have a cover over the tip of the saw to keep you from using the tip. I decided to buy some safety chain saw chap leg protectors and was reading about usage and recommendations, it said electric chain saws have more torque then gas and the chaps might not stop the blade. If you go with the electric saw be careful.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 5, 2022)

David in MS said:


> I have used a gas chain saw for years and had a few close calls with the tip biting into wood and getting close to my leg. Gas saws have a safety kick back clutch that stops the blade when it engages and some saws have a cover over the tip of the saw to keep you from using the tip. I decided to buy some safety chain saw chap leg protectors and was reading about usage and recommendations, it said electric chain saws have more torque then gas and the chaps might not stop the blade. If you go with the electric saw be careful.


The gears on an electric saw on located internally on the clutch. The fibers from the chaps need to bind up the gears to stop the saw so chaps don't work with electric saws very well.


----------

